# Foley, AL Herritage Harbor days tractor show



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The bride and I went to Harbor Days yesterday. All kinds of things there from Blue Grass to Country music, oyster shucking, lots of shrimp to eat, and an antique tractor show.
I thought you might enjoy some shots I took.
The first is a '54 Lamborghini. The Farmall and the John Deere B are both 1938's and the Minneapolis Moline is a propane powered unit from the mid 50's if memory serves.
I would really love to take the little Ford for a spin.


----------

